# First 20+ night of Saugeyes Dead Stickin!!



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Man what a fun night started right at dark and they were still biting when i left around 8:30. Spot had a lot of ice on areas but found some open water close to a ice edge and first worked jigs and swims with no takers. Then just about dark put on a rogue which was tuned to set right where i pulled it and the fun started. After a few pulls to get bait down i would just let it set for awhile then give it some slight pulls and bam they were knocking it tonight no light taps just smacks. Was about to leave around 7:30 because it was slushing up and then the nice breeze kicked in and kept the water open. So i stuck around and glad i did the bigger fish started hitting. Got one in that went 23" and lost 2 bigger ones trying to land them got to touch them before they popped loose. Ended up catching 21 before i left.First 20+night for 2012 one for the memory books especially with that big bright moon shing down!! Here is pic of the 6 i kept.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Congradulations, I really need to get out but I just got caught up on paperwork I put off during the holidays and while hunting.


----------



## craig (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome Troy, thats incredible. What a night that had to been. Congrats,


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Can't wait to take my 3 week vacation in 15 days! I'm ready to hit my winter honey hole for the 'eye


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## August West (Dec 5, 2011)

WOW! Good job.


----------



## jksites (May 10, 2011)

Now that's what I'm talking about, nicely done Troy. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Great Job as always Troy,Saugeye 101 and not a student in the class room or were they?.


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

layup.........


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

<-------Jealous! I think it time you carry a net, you have been losing some big fish at the bank these last few months.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Thanks guys it was a blast. Ying only way to make a layup is to be out there trying. And this was no layup it was a slam dunk!!! lol


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

i have seen you jump, definite layup..


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Congratulations fishslim. You are a true Angler.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

wowzers very nice catch.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Going for 2012 OGF fisherman of the year I see... 

Nice work as usual.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice job man!! So with that awesome night would you rather have open water or ice...I'm thinking open water the way your night turned out!?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Wow! Good job, way to bring out the big guns when angler of the year is coming about...you have my vote! Maybe I'll check the bus stop tonight late night


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

As always Great job troy! I love the feel of a saugeye blasting a stickbait. specialy when its just sitting there!!!!


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

awesome string of meat there troy. makes me wanna head out. :B


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

I didn't even know u could find 20 eyes schooled up like that from shore let alone catch them.


----------



## Dandaman (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow!! If you ever need a student let me know. I've never caught more than 2. Good job bro.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm no expert by any means on any type of fishing but in a local creek in the deepest rockiest hole I know of as soon as it starts icing up and especially when the ice starts
To break up into spring you can catch them like this almost every day of the week it is phenomenal and I've tried other deep holes but this one in particular houses a ton of saugeye/waleye in these conditions. I'll post pics of our stringers once I get put this season. All these nice eyes have me really looking forward to it! My favorite fishing season of the year!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

And also I usually will buy the biggest shiners I can find and rig them on a floating jig head with weight 12-24 inches above it and float them off the bottom. I recommend trying it if you have a hard time catching them this time of year. I know it's not as challenging as lure fishing but they payoff in this delicious fish is all im concerned with. Summer smallmouth is my challenge and in the winter I EAT!!!!! Good luck


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Well Dre i would take open water any day. But went back to spot this evening and what a diference a day makes. Got 3 fish total and saw maybe 8 others caught. Water cleared way up see 2-3 feet down. We worked jerks every way we could but just no fish there tonight. Oh well makes other night all the better never easy just gotta keep trying and find them again! Mushi the bus stop has been worthless thought it would be nuts but just not happening if you do any good let me know.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Troy, what did you expect, nearly every fish in Indian Lake has a sore mouth because you have caught them at least once. They can tell by the footsteps who's coming and they got out of that area and warned all their buddies it was you. You evidently caught the 3 fish that didn't get the message in time. As always...Good Fishing, even on a tough night you pull a few!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Was a treat last evening hit a spot right about dark and the rain was turning into large 50 cent size snow flakes diid not take long for me to turn into a half snowman . But before the wind really kicked in got 3 saugeyes 1 on a swim and 2 on jerks. If wind would of held off a half hour could of got more they were there but just no way to keep bait down and slow. Oh well was nice to get them last bites before the frozen tundra kicked in!! Get those ice poles ready should be making some good ice in the back areas of most lakes. Soon !! Be Safe!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Sorry Dr. Eye,don't bother with the ice fishing gear,rain & 50 by Tuesday.No hard water this year


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Troy, Any paint left on that Rogue? (lol) Killbuck creek over my way has been giving up some early season northerns. They sure wear the paint off of the yellow eyed, (floater), ones. Pure nasty out there yesterday afternoon.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

fishslim said:


> Was a treat last evening hit a spot right about dark and the rain was turning into large 50 cent size snow flakes diid not take long for me to turn into a half snowman . But before the wind really kicked in got 3 saugeyes 1 on a swim and 2 on jerks. If wind would of held off a half hour could of got more they were there but just no way to keep bait down and slow. Oh well was nice to get them last bites before the frozen tundra kicked in!! Get those ice poles ready should be making some good ice in the back areas of most lakes. Soon !! Be Safe!!


Did this happen when I saw you out?


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Nope the day after i saw you at another spot. It was thursday night that it turned to snow.  Skippy i have one that is about to be retired do to no paint left. i lost my other hot one landed it on a thin sheet of ice just after i got 8 in 8 cast with it. Was bummed but of course i had another of same bait tuned and waiting.


----------



## cpr_mike1 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sounds like a great night man. Not many guys have those numbers on one night in their life. Congrats!


----------



## RiPpInLiPs614 (Feb 18, 2011)

You are truly a god fishslim lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

